# How soon after spay do you let off lead?



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Maisy labradoodle is now 8 days post spay; she had her post op check today and is healing well.

She is chomping on the bit to get loose, and the Vet reckoned if she was trustworthy to not go daft and leap about, then she could go off lead now.

I'm not sure - she's bonkers daft and runs like a loon. Surely its too soon........or am I being a worry wart? She is darting about at the end of the lead at the mo, and I worry she'll hurt herslef there too!!!

How soon have you/would you let your bitch loose after a spay?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

terrierist said:


> Maisy labradoodle is now 8 days post spay; she had her post op check today and is healing well.
> 
> She is chomping on the bit to get loose, and the Vet reckoned if she was trustworthy to not go daft and leap about, then she could go off lead now.
> 
> ...


I kept mine on lead and stopped diving about like loonatics until the stitches were out, and then when they went to have them taken out my vet advised to stop them for at least another week even then. Its a pretty big op and its not only the outer skin that has to repair properly.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Wouldn't let her off the lead as Sled said its a big op and she might get wet mud (as the weather isn't great with snow and rain) on her cut and end up getting infected if you walking in park or woodlands. My vet recommended to keep her on lead for 2-3 weeks. Especially until stitches where out which is generally 10 days (Well mine dissolved and where under the skin so couldn't bite stitches out and less scarring).


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I let mine off lead as soon as stitches were out but they're pretty steady and even then we didn't encourage any running about like throwing a ball, we just let them go at their own speed.


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

I would only consider letting her off away from mud and water at this stage anyway; but I am not sure I can trust thismad woman to not run aboutlike a crazy fool!

She has had intradermal stitches and the wound is healed over (amazingly quick!!!) but who knows what the healing process is inside eh?


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine were let off once the wound had healed, after the post op check i believe. If they ran round like loonies and didnt behave then they went back on lead. But you can wear her out in the garden whilst off lead with some ball games and training.


----------



## Jennacakes (Dec 14, 2012)

HI...I'm glad I'm not the only one worried about this. My Springer Spaniel Marley was spayed yesterday and already she is just about pulling me off my feet when out on a lead walk. She is desperate to run and play! As she still has her lamp-shade on, I can't even get her halti-collar on. It's gonna be a long 3-4 weeks!!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Jennacakes said:


> HI...I'm glad I'm not the only one worried about this. My Springer Spaniel Marley was spayed yesterday and already she is just about pulling me off my feet when out on a lead walk. She is desperate to run and play! As she still has her lamp-shade on, I can't even get her halti-collar on. It's gonna be a long 3-4 weeks!!!


I agree it's a nightmare trying to keep them rested and calm..

I always try my very best to stop them jumping, knocking into things or belting about for at least two weeks post op whilst they heal internally and did the same with my latest rescue collie, even though keyhole wasn't as invasive.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I would be inclined to leave them on lead for probably about 2-3 weeks after the stitches are out.

If they're going a bit mad, you could always do scent games and hiding treats/food around the house/garden.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I left Ziva for 14 days atleast and definitely til after the stitches were removed. She does run about like a fool and like to stretch her legs. I made up for it by letting her trott alongside me with the bike as I knew that way she'd get proper exercise but it would be controlled as shes attached to the bike and her onlead walks were up around the 10 mile mark.


----------

